
Nature's dangerous decline unprecedented, species extinction rates accelerating - LinuxBender
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2019/05/190506093610.htm
======
Tepix
Think about this report the next time you feel the need to fly long distance
or splurge on a new gadget or car.

------
drallison
Note that the article is dated 2006.

